# New baby betta from petco!! Is he healthy??



## judykim907 (Oct 9, 2016)

I just got a baby Betta fish from petco yesterday. I chose the smallest one(about an inch long) which happened to be in the wrong betta section which was also too adorable to leave behind. He seems very energetic, eats well, and normal activities. However some odd things I find are that one tiny fin on the underside is not exactly straight like the other and is like bent slightly at an angle. Also there are wispy clearish stringy looking things attached to the tips of the strings. My blue-green baby betta has red spots near on the gill area. I'm not sure about any of these really. Please help!!


----------



## judykim907 (Oct 9, 2016)

Also can someone help me on how to insert pictures here of him from my phone?? Thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If you click on Go Advanced and click the paperclip icon, a pop-up page should come up. Then browse and click on Documents (this is what I do for mine, yours might be a bit different depending on Apple or andriod. I have Android) and then scroll to find your pictures. Click upload and they will attach to the post! Close the extra window when you're done and you should be good to go!

The clear whispy things might be part of his slime coat coming off due to a complete water change. But pictures are definitely needed!

Have you read through this? http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=457330


----------



## judykim907 (Oct 9, 2016)

lilnaugrim said:


> If you click on Go Advanced and click the paperclip icon, a pop-up page should come up. Then browse and click on Documents (this is what I do for mine, yours might be a bit different depending on Apple or andriod. I have Android) and then scroll to find your pictures. Click upload and they will attach to the post! Close the extra window when you're done and you should be good to go!
> 
> The clear whispy things might be part of his slime coat coming off due to a complete water change. But pictures are definitely needed!
> 
> Have you read through this? http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=457330


Thanks so much!! I'll try that


----------

